# Cichlids vs insects



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi guys i was wondering if feeding insects you finding crawling in your house fine. Because recently I have found many spiders around my house and I was wondering if I can feed them to my cichlids. There are not any venomous spiders for I live in richmond. SO let me know what kind of insects you can catch around your house to feed them to your fish. thanks


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know about feeding, but ALL spiders are venomous. It's a trait the whole group possesses - rather, it's a question of how poisonous they are.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

I used to feed mine flies and bugs, but never spiders. Not that I wouldnt, just never seen them around the house.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

go for it the worst that will happen is they will die! but i don't think so.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a Google search under "do cichlids eat spiders?" and hit the first offering. From there a UK aquarist stated that he fed his Oscar(s) spiders, amongst other items, with no mention of ill effects. That said I guess it would come down to how comfortable you feel about feeding your fish spiders?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i might be guilty of throwing a creepy crawly insect or two into my cichlid tank. they love em more then i would have imagined.


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

so crazy NdN. they do eat spiders? I say cichlids can eat many types of insects because when you think about it, in the wild, they eat any insects they can find anyways.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I would feed anything except for spiders....


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

that is the most natural food going.


----------

